# Its called a beewolf and it hunts bees.



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice photos


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Yikes! I think I just saw one of those at my pond. I have red hornets, yellow jackets and all varieties of birds, plus bees, come for a drink in this drought. Mostly water-hole truce holds. As far as I can tell, but I did watch a grackle eat a yellow jacket yesterday.


----------



## Jeremy_K (May 17, 2011)

Those mandibles look like they could tear a bee in two.


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

They look so pretty in those pictures, though!


----------



## pturley (Oct 4, 2010)

Excellent photos of an obscure, often overlooked wasp species. Your shots are far better than any I found on a quick search on the net. You should consider submitting these to a stock agency.

Sincerely,
Paul E. Turley


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the compliments!!!


----------

